# CUSTOM AUDIO pic for aandryiii



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

man couldn't figure out how to post them so you could get them...lol
plus these folks might enjoy looking at some of them too.


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

some more of my work


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

looks good..


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks man.. i do what i can when i can...lol

the F350 and the Charger i tried my best to make them look FACTORY!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

fantastic work!
how's it bump with them speakers in the middle?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Thats Hardcore right there.


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> fantastic work!
> how's it bump with them speakers in the middle?


it did what it was designed for... the bottom "speakers" are actually tunable passive radiators...
that f250 was built more for sound quality that to "bump" but it was capable of both and did very well

and thank ya'll... this is how i pay for my hobby:rockn:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

Well you do good work. What kind/size amps did you use to push everything? It's gotta get loud in the cab of that truck...LOL! Thats awesome!


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

That is some pretty nice work. I miss having the time and money to do that kind of stuff.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Very clean... Me likey.... I am about to do fiberglass pods for my brute. I have snorks and rad relocated, so I need to do separate boxes on each side of radiator to hold 6x9's. I will post pics when I am done.


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

hell yea.. i love seeing stuff like that..


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

very nice work man! :rockn: i like how u did the box on ur can am! with all the stuff up there rad,snorks etc.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice work Thomas it all looks really nice.

Haha! Imagine that Nick with his mouth open.


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

HA HA HA...thats funny ****


----------

